# Never Summer



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I too have found them to be easy to work with, though for different reasons. :thumbsup: I hope you brought your flame suit though, cause I suspect it's about to get hot in here. You know, haters gonna hate and all that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my god you broke a Never Summer, no one on here will believe you.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh my god you broke a Never Summer, no one on here will believe you.


Or...gasp...maybe it was defective to start with. Unpossible!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This must be blasphemy!


----------



## Flowbits (Jul 12, 2013)

This sounds pretty interesting. Based on this can we assume that NS guarantee stretches around the globe regardless of where you got the board? That would be a great piece of customer service!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

service like that goes a long long way, Burton basically told me to fuck off with my bindings that keep breaking


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Richie67 said:


> Cool story bro time.
> 
> I know they arn't everyones cup of tea, especially on this forum, but I can only comment on the dealings I've had with them.


I thought the general consensus here was that NS is one of the better brands.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tony10 said:


> I thought the general consensus here was that NS is one of the better brands.


It is. However there's a certain amount of fanboyism on this forum that causes some of the curmudgeons to take an anti-NS stance, just to show how _core_ they are. Shouldn't be too hard to spot them.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

tony10 said:


> I thought the general consensus here was that NS is one of the better brands.


The leak explosivly itchy fiberglass :dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought they just poured glasses of David Koresh Kool Aid?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is obviously a troll thred. Neversummers are made with Unicorn hair instead of glass and pixie dust mixed with giffin jizz for expoxy. They use wood harvested from dead Ents and carbon fibre from retired stealth bombers. They ride like magic carpets and are more unbreakable than Wolverines skeleton.

So, this is a troll thread because Neversummers can't be broken.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> It is. However there's a certain amount of fanboyism on this forum that causes some of the *curmudgeons* to take an anti-NS stance, just to show how _core_ they are. Shouldn't be too hard to spot them.


What a sweet new word with such a delightful grumpy - uhm, angry - sound


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink:


Donutz said:


> ....there's a certain amount of fanboyism on this forum that causes some of the curmudgeons to take an anti-NS stance, just to show how _core_ they are. Shouldn't be too hard to spot them.











Here we go again!!!! ...up next, _YOGA PANTS!!!!!_ :yahoo: :eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you **** have a bunch of butt-hurt going on in here....















.... i'd like to suggest you size down in your dildo shopping.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Here we go again!!!! ...up next, _YOGA PANTS!!!!!_ :yahoo: :eusa_clap:


Waiting....


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> .... i'd like to suggest you size down in your dildo shopping.


i don't know dude, it's really all about effective edge


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

stan_darsh said:


> i don't know dude, it's really all about effective edge


now you sound like WiredSport...lets not get into width..


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> now you sound like WiredSport...lets not get into width..


post your shoe size and we will get started.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> ...lets not get into width..





stan_darsh said:


> post your shoe size and we will get started.


Naw,.. Let's talk width! *Size 10.5 EEE!!! *:thumbsup: I may not reach the bottom of the "boot" . But I'm sure as hell stretching the _SHIT_ outta the Sides!!! :laugh: :eusa_clap: 




Donutz said:


> Waiting....


(...._sorry dude! At work right now. Unless some other kind soul is willing to contribute, the yoga pants, Breeches, and underboob pics will have to wait 'till I get home tonight!_)


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> (...._sorry dude! At work right now. Unless some other kind soul is willing to contribute, the yoga pants, Breeches, and underboob pics will have to wait 'till I get home tonight!_)


Just because chomps is a good dude:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Richie67 said:


> Cool story bro time.
> 
> I know they arn't everyones cup of tea, especially on this forum, but I can only comment on the dealings I've had with them.
> 
> ...


Who'd you deal with here in NZ?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Waiting....


Here you go, as promised! :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel like I've let you guys down... 

Here's my offering to the gods.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Here you go, as promised! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 23785
> 
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> Just because chomps is a good dude:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence! 
(BTW, Love the "_Wardrobe Malfunction_" yoga pants pic!):thumbsup:



Noreaster said:


> That just looks like she's carrying a baby in her thigh. Ew.


Yup!!! She may have a little "Skootch Thigh" bit still a hottie! She'd like ta Pop your head like a Grape!! :tongue4:

Pout, nice job, as usual!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Why is it that on the off moment that I decide to click on a gear thread, it's filled with yoga pants and hot asses?? *crushed spirits*


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Why is it that on the off moment that I decide to click on a gear thread, it's filled with yoga pants and hot asses?? *crushed spirits*


Just chance! It's actually been pretty quiet in here lately... :dunno:

No harm intended!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Because there is no hotguysinyogapants.com


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Because there is no hotguysinyogapants.com


I could post pics of me in my speedo... :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> Just because chomps is a good dude:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I could post pics of me in my speedo... :dunno:


I DOUBLE DOG, TRIPLE DARE YOU!!!!!!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I DOUBLE DOG, TRIPLE DARE YOU!!!!!!
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Speedo brand swim shorts. Last year doing my first triathlon! :yahoo: Sorry everybody, there's no better pic that shows the bulge (or lack thereof) in the front! lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey!!! That's a cheat!!!! You know damn well we all thought you were threatening to post a "Bananna Hammock" pic!!!! 
(...Bet the wimmenz was hoping for a little "payback" too!) Lol!


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

fattrav said:


> Who'd you deal with here in NZ?


Carl the NS rep from Winter Imports, great guy.


I love this plave 

Alot of people have a hard on for NS, alot of people hate them. Alot of people have love or hate without even having ever touched one, I'm just sharing my own personal experience, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> now you sound like WiredSport...lets not get into width..





stan_darsh said:


> post your shoe size and we will get started.


Wiredsport is super helpful but this shit made me laugh.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Why is it that on the off moment that I decide to click on a gear thread, it's filled with yoga pants and hot asses?? *crushed spirits*


Confirmed. Never Summer Fanboy Stan Homer.

Only clicks on gear threads with NS in the title :laugh:



sabatoa said:


>


Who wants a mustache ride?


----------

